
Khan Academy Successfully Handled 2.5x Traffic in a Week - dangoor
http://engineering.khanacademy.org/posts/handling-2x-traffic-in-a-week.htm
======
thanksforfish
Only 2.5x? I'm surprised they aren't seeing much more than that.

